# Xmas Away



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

We are thinking of going to South of France / Spain for Xmas (About 10 days). We want nice weather and good sites.

Any recommendations for sites, the sites we have looked at shut Novemver time.

Your comments advice will be greatly appreciated.

LL


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

LooneyLunar said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of going to South of France / Spain for Xmas (About 10 days). We want nice weather and good sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *LooneyLunar*. In the 9 winter's we spent it Spain. It never rained on Christmas Day. Camp sites? How about this right on the beach on the Costa Blanca >>>> HERE <<<<. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *LooneyLunar*. In the 9 winter's we spent it Spain. It never rained on Christmas Day. Camp sites? How about this right on the beach on the Costa Blanca >>>> HERE <<<<. :wink:


see that mountain behind reception?
I've climbed that I have


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sandy and I have ridden half way up it on Mountain bikes several times. :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Sandy and I have ridden half way up it on Mountain bikes several times. :roll:


Not the way I climbed it you didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

dddddddddd'dont lllllllllll'look ddddddddd'down 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O You weren't the one who got stuck up the Ifach while we were skinny dipping down below where you? :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O You weren't the one who got stuck up the Ifach while we were skinny dipping down below where you? :wink:


was that you? ooooooooooo-errrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*xmas away*

Try the Camping & caravanning clubs winter rally at La manga
If you want every thing organised (Meals, Bar, Disco, Social,etc)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: xmas away*

*


PamNPete said:



Try the Camping & caravanning clubs winter rally at La manga
If you want every thing organised (Meals, Bar, Disco, Social,etc)

Click to expand...

*


PamNPete said:


> > Not if you're only going for 10 days.
> > The long term people seem to get everything booked before the short-stay folk (in our case 2 and a half weeks) arrive.


----------

